# FaceTime marche pas!!!!!



## Azzerty (17 Août 2011)

Cela fait 6mois que j'ai un iPod touch 4g et je n'arrive pas activer FaceTime!!!
Losque je lance la verification un message me dit qu'il est impossible de vérifier mon adresse car elle est en cour d'utilisation puis lorsque que je reessait un autre message me dit q'un lien de verification a été envoyé pourtant aucun message n'est parvenue dans mes mails.

Si vous avez une solution AIDEZ MOI!!!!!!


----------



## rvincent54 (17 Août 2011)

Azzerty a dit:


> Cela fait 6mois que j'ai un iPod touch 4g et je n'arrive pas activer FaceTime!!!
> Losque je lance la verification un message me dit qu'il est impossible de vérifier mon adresse car elle est en cour d'utilisation puis lorsque que je reessait un autre message me dit q'un lien de verification a été envoyé pourtant aucun message n'est parvenue dans mes mails.
> 
> Si vous avez une solution AIDEZ MOI!!!!!!



Est ce que tu as déjà contacté le service assistante de l'apple store? souvent le mauvais fonctionnement de facétie est du à une mauvaise configuration de ton compte sur l'apple store.


----------



## iMax 3D (18 Août 2011)

Il faut mettre l'adresse d'un ID Apple (l'adresse qui te sert dans iTunes pour acheter des apps, de la la musique...)


----------



## focome (10 Décembre 2011)

bonjour, 
Je déterre un peu ce sujet, mais étant donné que j'ai beaucoup cherché, et enfin trouvé, je partage. 

On resume: 

Probleme: 


Impossibilité de valider une adresse sur FaceTime; le message étant soi que l'adresse est déja utilisée avec le compte Store, soit l'adresse ne peut etre validée en cliquant sur le lien d'activation recu de FaceTime, sur l'AppStore. 

Solution trouvéecontexte: changement d'utilisateur, sur OS X Lion)

Utilisez le trousseau:
>dans applications, > utilitaires, >Trousseau d'accès (symbolisés par des clefs). 

A l'interieur, utilisez la recherche (comme Spotlight, en haut à droite).
Placez vous, a gauche, sur tous les éléments. 
Tapez simplement "Fac" (de FaceTime). 
trouvez alors la ligne ou clef qui correspond à FaceTime.
déverrouillez le trousseau en haut a gauche avec votre mot de passe administrateur,
modifiez ou supprimez la ligne/clé FaceTime, qui se recréera toute seule. FaceTime doit être fermé. 
FaceTime peut vous demander un mot de passe pour une autre adresse, si vous changez l'adresse; dans ce cas ne validez pas; l'application tournerait en boucle.
En faisant Annuler, il propose d'utiliser la même ancienne adresse, ou de changer.
____

En espérant vous avoir aider, bon courage!


----------

